# Android 4.1.x Jelly Bean WiFi Network Problems - Help or possible solutions?



## baldwinguy77 (Jun 8, 2011)

Chances are if you tried/are running Jelly Bean and use a 802.1x WiFi network you already know the issue I'm referring to. Basically, devices running Jelly Bean will NOT connect to a WiFi network secured using 802.1x/PEAP. These networks are usually used in large work/school environments where users log in with account credentials. As of Jelly Bean, connecting to these networks fails every time. You can read my more comprehensive description of the issue at the Android bug tracker: https://code.google....detail?id=36638

I was wondering if anyone else has experienced this problem and if anyone knows of a solution. A way to fix this would be awesome! Thanks in advance!


----------



## baldwinguy77 (Jun 8, 2011)

UPDATE:
Just wanted to let everyone know I found a fix! (Well actually my dad found this after I brought it up to him - so credit goes to him and the developer of the fix of course).

You can find it here:
http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=34212#c10

It's a ClockworkMod Recovery flashable ZIP. I flashed it but haven't had the chance to try it out, although judging by the comments it works. I'll update this post tomorrow to see if it really does work!


----------



## baldwinguy77 (Jun 8, 2011)

So just wanna keep everyone updated and bump this thread (sorry, I don't normally do that, but I feel this is important). The fix I posted above does in fact work, and I've been using it for awhile now with a lot of success; however, I definitely want to see a fix integrated into the AOSP since this is a pretty basic feature that got borked in Jelly Bean. Maybe we could try to get the author of the fix to attempt to submit a patch to the AOSP or someone with more AOSP experience could get his permission to submit it. I just want to see this fixed!


----------

